#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Велодизельный мегаматрац на Будда-Весть

## Omu

Проехал не велике несложный маршрут на Будда-Весть, который два года назад прошли с женой пешком. Мы вообще в Лесковичи частенько выбираемся (фамильное кладбище, чудесное озеро), а вот дальше – только раз с рюкзаком еле добрели.

Поход чисто матрацный - см. карту. К сожалению, нормальной карты не нашёл, свёл кое-как из двух фрагментов. Увы, не показаны острова на озере Будды, однако они хорошо видны на фото. 

Выезжаю с полупустыми штанами, хотя вполне хватило бы лёгонькой сумочки или маленького заплечника. На рассвете вдоль укрытой туманом Двины – до Полоцка, оттуда – в 6:44 на дизеле. Оказывается, вчера был День десантника. Угрюмые пассажиры делятся впечатлениями: «Ни кошелька, ни мобильника, всё тело болит». В 8:05 вылажу в Шумилино (фото 1), заправляюсь водой – и в путь. Ом Ваджрасаттва Хум!

Сразу за шоссе Полоцк-Витебск расположен шумилинский пруд, откуда к Приозерной ведёт превосходная велодорожка, отделённая от асфальта рядом деревьев, который хорошо виден на последней фотографии. Впрочем, местные велосипедисты перемещаются по основной дороге – машин-то почти нет.

За Приозерной открывается одно из озёр, объединённых именем села Лесковичи (фото 2). Вижу съезд, надеюсь искупаться – кусты, осока. Возвращаюсь на асфальт. Развилка. Указателя на Амбросовичи нет, зато есть стрелка на оздоровительный лагерь – сворачиваю на дорогу вдоль озера. В Непоротах – коровники. Печальные животные стоят по брюхо в какой-то луже – водопой (фото 3). Вспоминаются документальные фильмы ВВС про Африку.

Дорога пустая до обеих сторон горизонта. Ровный асфальт. Качу не спеша, любуюсь жёлтыми нивами. Перед Амбросовичами вижу, как через поле к озеру свернула машина и следую за ней. Из машины вылез рыбак - говорит,  отпуск тут проводит, оборудовал место на старом пляже, полсотни метров вниз по тропинке вдоль овражка. Остров, который хорошо виден с этой точки, оказывается, зовётся ДубОвик (фото 4), а впереди ждёт ЛипОвик. Пока рыбак готовит снасти, успеваю окунуться в Светлые Воды.

Вот и Амбросовичи (фото 5)! Какое дивное место, живут же люди (фото 6)! В конце села – лагерь, принадлежащий Белтопгазу. Щит предостерегает от въезда на охраняемую территорию. Вдоль забора круто вниз идет тропинка – мечта даунхильщика! Осторожно веду вел руками – и наконец вижу знакомый с позапрошлого года деревянный мостик (фото 6).

Мостик ведёт на островок Липовик, где расположена цель путешествия – священное дерево Бодхи (фото 7). Несколько раз обхожу кругом: Ом Гатэ Гатэ Парагатэ Парасамгатэ Бодхи Сваха, хвала Благословенной Праджняпарамите! На острове – чья-то одинокая могилка и спуск к воде. Купаюсь, спугнув какую-то крупную птицу. Превосходное место для кремации!

Возвращаюсь на берег рядом с мысленным мостиком, от которого, напоминая о бренности сансарического бытия, остались лишь сваи (фото 8). Об этом же напоминает и свежий пепел соломенной крыши над удобным столиком, который тут соорудили добрые люди (фото 9). Торопиться некуда, ставлю кастрюльку, сидя на солнце пью чай (в тени под кустами – огромная куча говна). Почему-то приходят в голову мысли о десантниках-автомобилистах.  Вспоминаю, как Его Святейшество Далай-Лама сравнивает негативные эмоции с переменчивыми облаками на ясном небе разума: вот они есть, а вот их и нет...

Асфальт кончился. Вдоль озера идёт показанная пунктиром на карте полевая дорога (фото 10). Где-то еду на единичке, где-то толкаю вел руками. Вот и водная преграда (фото 11). Брод, воды примерно по раму. Купать каретку и планетарку морально не готов. Отстёгиваю и переношу рюкзак, за ним – велосипед. Вполне допускаю, что настоящие байкеры с ходу форсируют ерундовое препятствие на своих могучих вездеходах, но у меня-то лёгонький дорожник. 

Следы грузовиков идут по сухому скошенному полю. Переваливаюсь по кочкам на единичке – вот где кстати двухподвес! Однако еду, поднимаясь потихоньку всё и выше. С пригорка открываются потрясающие панорамы, отлично виден и Липовик (фото 13), и Дубовик (фото 14). На Дубовик так и просится 50-метровая стеклопластиковая статуя Будды Майтрейи с гагаринской улыбкой. К озеру ведёт пологий травянистый склон – вот бы где провести пхову, всем места хватит! Эх, где, где ты, Лама Оле?... 

С высоты в китайскую карманную позорную (иначе не скажешь) трубочку, отягощённую всеми мыслимыми аберрациями, нахожу старый пляж, вижу знакомого рыбака. Машу на всякий случай кепкой – всё-таки очень далеко. Вскоре полевая дорога выводит в деревню БашнИ, где вновь начинается асфальт. Не удержавшись, щёлкаю фото 15 – подражание Кляшчуку. А что поделаешь, если всё давно снято?!

Непринуждённо кручу педали и вспоминаю, как тяжело когда-то дались последние километры от Башней до Лескович с рюкзаком за спиной. Великое изобретение – велосипед! В Лесковичах подруливаю к церкви (фото 16), но на двери – замок. От живописных руин панской усадьбы (фото 17) накатанная дорога ведёт к озеру Лесковичи (фото 18). На любимом месте (фото 19) вновь ставлю печурку. Не слишком ли жирно – два привала с горячим на покатушку, которую легко пройти на одной конфете смерти? Может быть, может быть – но у меня-то мегаматрац!

Дорожный знак на въезде в Лесковичи, смотрю, изменился (фото 20). Асфальт по-прежнему неплох. По пути к Шумилино снимаю издалека ту аллею, по которой утром ехал в Приозерную (фото 21).

В Новополоцк возвращаюсь в 17:35 – минута в минуту через половину суток после отправления. Мегаматрац! Кто-то за это время успел бы проехать весь путь без поезда, только на велосипеде. Ну сколько там вокруг озёр, километров 35-40 наберётся? Этот несложный красивый маршрут смело можно рекомендовать витеблянам и полочанам, включая женщин с детьми на «Стелсах» - _при условии_, что трава на полях скошена и дорога вокруг озера сухая. Если б вел, намотавший на слики килограммы глины, пришлось бы толкать по примятой высокой траве, да под дождём – покатушка из лёгкого матрасика превратилась бы в мучительное кросс-кантри какое-то! Так что выбирайте подходящую погоду – и вперёд к просветлению!

----------


## Майя П

> Выезжаю с полупустыми штанами, хотя вполне хватило бы лёгонькой сумочки или маленького заплечника.


а почему полупустыми штанами, а не полными? :Big Grin:

----------


## Omu

Потому что без палатки, на полдня.

----------


## Майя П

> Потому что без палатки, на полдня.


хм.., а что в штанах носят?  вместо рюкзака...

----------

